
HCaptcha is a popular alternative to Google's reCaptcha - VeninVidiaVicii
https://www.fastcompany.com/90377406/suspicious-of-googles-recaptcha-heres-a-popular-alternative
======
Multicomp
So when do we NEED captchas? Is it truly just an anti spambot for site
comments?

Browsing around with noscript, uBlock Origin, a VPN, and Waterfox means a I
see way more of the internet's anti-bot stuff than before and in many, many
cases, I get to sit and point out crosswalks and chimneys and fire hydrants
because a webmaster apparently cannot do any request throttling from an IP
address...Although I guess I need to partially correct myself since with a
large enough botnet the IP address can change significantly in a quick manner.

In those cases I guess I downgrade this to a grumble about captchas being
annoying, but overall, I continue wishing for a way to have the open web
without a long term need for 'em.

